# الاحتباس الحراري.



## ANUBIS (19 مارس 2003)

الاحتباس الحراري.. قنبلة موقوتة 

بثينة أسامة 21/11/2000
على مدار التاريخ الإنساني عرفت الأرض العديد من التغيرات المناخية التي استطاع العلماء تبرير معظمها بأسباب طبيعية، مثل: بعض الثورات البركانية أو التقلبات الشمسية، إلا أن الزيادة المثيرة في درجة حرارة سطح الأرض على مدار القرنين الماضيين (أي منذ بداية الثورة الصناعية) وخاصة العشرين سنة الأخيرة لم يستطع العلماء إخضاعها للأسباب الطبيعية نفسها؛ حيث كان للنشاط الإنساني خلال هذه الفترة أثر كبير يجب أخذه في الاعتبار لتفسير هذا الارتفاع المطرد في درجة حرارة سطح الأرض أو ما يُسمى بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري Global Warming. 
وفي إطار دراسة تطور تأثيرات هذه الظاهرة وزيادة الوعي العام بها للحد من زيادتها يعقد حاليًا في الفترة من 13 إلى24 نوفمبر في هولندا الدورة السادسة لمؤتمر تغيرات المناخ الذي يقام تحت رعاية الأمم المتحدة، والذي يحضره أكثر من عشرة آلاف عضو من مختلف دول العالم، ويرفع المؤتمر في هذه الدورة شعار التفعيل لما سبق اتخاذه من قرارات "Work it out "؛ لمحاولة تخفيض المنبعث من الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري، وذلك لحماية هذا الكوكب من تطورات هذه الظاهرة التي قد تعوق الحياة عليه كلية. 
ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري
يمكن تعريف ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري Global Warming على أنها الزيادة التدريجية في درجة حرارة أدنى طبقات الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض؛ كنتيجة لزيادة انبعاثات غازات الصوبة الخضراء greenhouse gases منذ بداية الثورة الصناعية، وغازات الصوبة الخضراء والتي يتكون معظمها من بخار الماء، وثاني أكسيد الكربون، والميثان، وأكسيد النيتروز والأوزون هي غازات طبيعية تلعب دورًا مهمًا في تدفئة سطح الأرض حتى يمكن الحياة عليه، فبدونها قد تصل درجة حرارة سطح الأرض ما بين 19 درجة و15 درجة سلزيوس تحت الصفر، حيث تقوم تلك الغازات بامتصاص جزء من الأشعة تحت الحمراء التي تنبعث من سطح الأرض كانعكاس للأشعة الساقطة على سطح الأرض من الشمس، وتحتفظ بها في الغلاف الجوي للأرض؛ لتحافظ على درجة حرارة الأرض في معدلها الطبيعي.

لكن مع التقدم في الصناعة ووسائل المواصلات منذ الثورة الصناعية وحتى الآن مع الاعتماد على الوقود الحفري (الفحم و البترول و الغاز الطبيعي) كمصدر أساسي للطاقة، ومع احتراق هذا الوقود الحفري لإنتاج الطاقة واستخدام غازات الكلوروفلوركاربونات في الصناعة بكثرة؛ كانت تنتج غازات الصوبة الخضراء greenhouse gases بكميات كبيرة تفوق ما يحتاجه الغلاف الجوي للحفاظ على درجة حرارة الأرض، وبالتالي أدى وجود تلك الكميات الإضافية من تلك الغازات إلى الاحتفاظ بكمية أكبر من الحرارة في الغلاف الجوي، وبالتالي من الطبيعي أن تبدأ درجة حرارة سطح الأرض في الزيادة. 
بالتأكيد نظام المناخ على كوكبنا أكثر تعقيدًا من أن تحدث الزيادة في درجة حرارة سطحه بهذه الصورة وبهذه السرعة، فهناك العديد من العوامل الأخرى التي تؤثر في درجة حرارته؛ لذلك كان هناك جدل واسع بين العلماء حول هذه الظاهرة وسرعة حدوثها، لكن مع تزايد انبعاثات تلك الغازات وتراكمها في الغلاف الجوي ومع مرور الزمن بدأت تظهر بعض الآثار السلبية لتلك الظاهرة؛ لتؤكد وجودها وتعلن عن قرب نفاد صبر هذا الكوكب على معاملتنا السيئة له. 
آخر ما تم رصده من آثار الظاهرة 
ومن آخر تلك الآثار التي تؤكد بدء ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض بشكل فعلي والتي تم عرضها خلال المؤتمر: 
•	ارتفاع درجة حرارة مياه المحيطات خلال الخمسين سنة الأخيرة؛ حيث ارتفعت درجة حرارة الألف متر السطحية بنسبة 0.06 درجة سلزيوس، بينما ارتفعت درجة حرارة الثلاثمائة متر السطحية بنسبة 0.31 درجة سلزيوس، ورغم صغر تلك النسب في مظهرها فإنها عندما تقارن بكمية المياه الموجودة في تلك المحيطات يتضح كم الطاقة المهول الذي تم اختزانه في تلك المحيطات. 
•	تناقص التواجد الثلجي وسمك الثلوج في القطبين المتجمدين خلال العقود الأخيرة؛ فقد أوضحت البيانات التي رصدها القمر الصناعي تناقص الثلج، خاصة الذي يبقى طوال العام بنسبة 14% ما بين عامي 1978 و 1998، بينما أوضحت البيانات التي رصدتها الغواصات تناقص سمك الثلج بنسبة 40% خلال الأربعين سنة الأخيرة، في حين أكدت بعض الدراسات أن النسب الطبيعية التي يمكن أن يحدث بها هذا التناقص أقل من 2% . 
•	ملاحظة ذوبان الغطاء الثلجي بجزيرة "جرين لاند" خلال الأعوام القليلة الماضية في الارتفاعات المنخفضة بينما الارتفاعات العليا لم تتأثر؛ أدى هذا الذوبان إلى انحلال أكثر من 50 بليون طن من الماء في المحيطات كل عام. 
•	أظهرت دراسة القياسات لدرجة حرارة سطح الأرض خلال الخمسمائة عام الأخيرة ارتفاع درجة حرارة سطح الأرض بمعدل درجة سلزيوس واحدة ، وقد حدث 80% من هذا الارتفاع منذ عام 1800، بينما حدث 50% من هذا الارتفاع منذ عام 1900. 
•	أظهرت الدراسات طول مدة موسم ذوبان الجليد وتناقص مدة موسم تجمده؛ حيث تقدم موعد موسم ذوبان الجليد بمعدل 6.5 أيام /قرن، بينما تقدم موعد موسم تجمده بمعدل 5.8 أيام/قرن في الفترة ما بين عامي 1846 و1996، مما يعني زيادة درجة حرارة الهواء بمعدل 1.2 درجة سلزيوس/قرن. 
كل هذه التغيرات تعطي مؤشرًا واحدًا وهو بدء تفاقم المشكلة؛ لذا يجب أن يكون هناك تفعيل لقرارات خفض نسب التلوث على مستوى العالم واستخدام الطاقات النظيفة لمحاولة تقليل تلك الآثار، فرغم أن الظاهرة ستستمر نتيجة للكميات الهائلة التي تم إنتاجها من الغازات الملوثة على مدار القرنين الماضيين، فإن تخفيض تلك الانبعاثات قد يبطئ تأثير الظاهرة التي تعتبر كالقنبلة الموقوتة التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يتنبأ متى ستنفجر، وهل فعلًا ستنفجر!! 
للتعرف على مزيد من المعلومات عن كل من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وفعاليات مؤتمر تغيرات المناخ يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي: 
http://www.climatechange2000.org/


----------



## هيثم فضل (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك
معلومات هامة و مفيدة
م. هيثم فضل مصر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

فعلا من أشد الأخطار على الأرض هو ارتفاع درجة حرارتها

لذلك لابد فعلا من تقليل الاعتماد على موارد الطاقة التي تنتج ثاني أكسيد الكربون

وهذا من أهم أهداف تفعيل سياسات الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## seif (27 مايو 2006)

موضوع جميل ...
معلومات قيمة بلا شك ...
وفقك الله الي المزيد ..
سيف - السودان


----------



## ابويوسف1166 (29 مايو 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومة مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز
ان ضاهرة البيت الزجاجي او الاحتباس الحراري نوع من العقاب الالهي على ما جنته يد الانسان من تخريب للطبيعة وهذه ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية كضاهرة علمية اجد ان علاجها سيكون قمة الاولويات لدول العالم لانها تهدد كوكب الارض بالتلاشي


----------



## اهم اهم (9 يونيو 2006)

بوركت على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

Thank you and please see this article for more details
http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/environment_pol.html


----------



## انور سعد احمد (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## salah alam (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه.....صلاح عالم من جده


----------



## Abu Hassan (27 يونيو 2006)

ارى ان الثورة الصناعية والاشعاعية في هذاالعصر احد الاساب الرئيسية التي ادت الى حدوث هذه الظاهرة


----------



## وفاء1980 (8 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## john (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للمهندسة بثينة على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------



## seif (4 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل
وفقك الله ومزيدا من التقدم 
Seif - السودان


----------

